# Barelona with non-Spanish speaking kids?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
We just spent a week in Barcelona and fell in love with it...unfortunately, our kids are only now learning French (we live in France) and our 13 year old is pretty sure she would kill us if we sent her to an all-Spanish school next year.
Any way to find an AFFORDABLE bilingual or all-English school in Barcelona?!
Am I dreaming?
~Bet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pecosa said:


> Hi,
> We just spent a week in Barcelona and fell in love with it...unfortunately, our kids are only now learning French (we live in France) and our 13 year old is pretty sure she would kill us if we sent her to an all-Spanish school next year.
> Any way to find an AFFORDABLE bilingual or all-English school in Barcelona?!
> Am I dreaming?
> ~Bet



Maybe, There are probably going to be a lot of British kids in Spanish schools but in general by 13 they will have intergrated and be fluent. You daughter at 13 is not gonna pick the language up quickly enough to learn enough to keep up, even with bilingual schools, they are geared to be the other way round - Spanish kids learning in English and I think the bias will be against your daughter, Maybe??!. An international school would be your best option. Compared to private schools in England they are fairly cheap. I dont know of any in the Barcelona area, but they'll be some thats for sure, do a google search and see what comes up. 

Interestingly theres a british family just moved into our area who have come from living in France for 7 years. Their oldest two are 15 and 14 and they're fluent at French and english and they've just started a Spanish state school - the mind boggles, but the parents are confident they'll be fine.

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

We have friends that live in Barcelona - their children go to the American School of Barcelona, definatley not a cheap option, but the only one they liked. Despite it being taught in english, they have picked up a lot of spanish both in class and in the playground as a lot of wealthy spanish parents sent their kids there to learn english! Might be a starting point for your research?

Don't forget spanish school in Barcelona will be taught in Catalan (although this has a lot of french in it so maybe your children would find it easier) - I think I read somewhee that this is changing though and that castellano and english are being given equal priority now????

Hope this helps 
Rachel.


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Pecosa said:


> Hi,
> We just spent a week in Barcelona and fell in love with it...unfortunately, our kids are only now learning French (we live in France) and our 13 year old is pretty sure she would kill us if we sent her to an all-Spanish school next year.
> Any way to find an AFFORDABLE bilingual or all-English school in Barcelona?!
> Am I dreaming?
> ~Bet


There are two English (as distinct from American) international schools: Kensington School in the Pedralbes district of Barcelona and the British School of Castelldefels near Sitges. These schools are examination centres for the British GCSE and A/AS exams. If your children have already been educated in the French system, perhaps the very large French Lycee school (also in Pedralbes district) might suit them better. Unfortunately, all these schools are fee paying.


----------

